# Suche D3 Gästepass



## Arthieus (22. Mai 2012)

HeyHo, 

 da ich noch keine Erfahrung in Diablo gesammelt habe und ich nicht weiß ob mir das Game liegt, 


ich aber auch keine 50Euro für den Test ausgeben möchte, suche ich dringendst einen Gästepass. 


Was man so an Videos etc. von Diablo 3 mit bekommt, hat mein Interesse schon geweckt und würde es daher sehr gerne mal testen. 


Also wenn jemand von euch mir einen Gästepass gibt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

 Mit besten Grüßen

Manu


----------

